# Honey Extractor Question



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

With 1-5 hives it really doesnt make sense to purchase an extractor. Many beeks have gone many many years without ever buying one. It DOES however make sense to get a membership to your local beekeeping club for additional skills and they usually have a club extractor for members. -hint- -hint-
IF you were hell bent on buying one for that many I'd recommend watching Craigslist for a deal on a used one. 




K9bees said:


> 1st year Beek here, i had a real good year here in central NJ with my bees, Ihave 16 frames with honey that I never expected to get this year. I didnt plan on needing an extractor till next year but now I find I need one. Anyone have any good or bad info on extractors? I dont think I need to get some huge one since I only have one hive and plan on expanding to no more than 4 next season. Looking for a decent one that wont break the bank. Thanks.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Less than 10 colonies => cut comb, crush and strain, or a hand-crank model extractor. Could spend more if you plan on expanding, don't need to.

10 to 30 colonies => a small extractor, a hot knife, and a cappings tank come in handy. Bottling buckets are fairly cheap and round out a simple operation.

30 to 100 colonies => better start figuring out your system - going to expand? move bees to nectar flows? bottling & selling or selling bulk? in cold country (require a flash heater)? visit other apiaries and look at total honey weight divided by man-hours. This is still 1-person size operation, up to say 1,200 colonies. Time efficiency starts becoming an issue.

100 colonies plus => better figure on some automation or outsourcing. Don't forget about how good is the extra labor help? Efficiency and return on investment become significant issues. The money outlay is ramping up. Definitely go see several other honey operations before you buy. Call and ask Dadant, Maxant, Mann Lake, Brushy Mountain, Cowen, etc. lots of questions. Check all the catalogs.

Use the search box and read old Beesource threads on extractor discussions. 

Handy in a wood shop? Check out the Yankee Extractor in the Do It Yourself section. Not a bad little project, and a power driven 20-frame extractor will take you up to probably around 50 hives comfortably before you need more production capacity. Making 2 of them keeps one running while loading the other.


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have to agree that buying an extractor for one hive is a real extravagance. Your local club probably has them free to members, and you might find a homesteading store that rents them out. I was lucky enough to come across a beekeeper who was retiring on Craigslist and bought his (a CFM!), but it sits in the garage 363 days of the year (although my friends also use it). Even though I got a great deal on it, I'll have to use it for many years to justify the expenditure.

Have you been in touch with the NWNJ Beekeepers Assn - http://nwba.njbeekeepers.org/pages/about.html


----------



## Colby828 (Dec 4, 2013)

If you have decided thats what you want, I would recomend the Maxant 3100, it comes in several different different setups, but a two frame hand crank will suffice well for you and it is upgradable if you decide to expand. I have the 9 frame power model and am very happy with it, very well made. Started out as a two frame hand crank and upgrade each year, cost a little more to do it that way but wasnt sure I would ever need a 9 frame extractor. I would suggest like the others have already, join a bee club and use thiers until you absolutly have to have one.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The Maxant 3100h (nine frame hand crank) is a good choice for your setup. To offset the cost, I rent mine out for a small fee (plus refundable deposit) to local backyard beekeepers. Mine paid for itself in one year and always came back clean and damage free.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

How is it that now, in mid-December, you've got 16 frames to extract? Most beeks make the call on surplus well before now. Perhaps you should just leave it and extract in the spring if its still there. 1st year primary goal is usually survival, so I suggest that you go very conservative and leave it.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Without knowing what your hive configuration is or what stores you have, advice on what to do with your honey is rather presumptuous. So I will only address the at hand question. I just bought a 4/8 frame extractor because It was becoming increasingly impractical to use my 68 frame extractor all the time. I have been fortunate enough to work with beekeepers who have a variety of extractors. I find that many of the smaller extractors of quality are fairly close in comparison. with some using the same motors. For quality, reliability, and parts availability I would stick with the tried and true such as Dadant, Manant, and Mann lake. I would also look toward the future and select an extractor that will meet your expected needs for years to come. 

My new 4/8 frame extractor is a Mann lake I chose it because I was at their store in Wilkes Barrie Pa and they had one with a small dent that was reduced in price significantly. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## K9bees (Apr 8, 2015)

Ho all thanks for the info, I pulled my supers off at the end of sept. And have them stored in plastic containers. I was waiting to see what the heck to do next about getting the honey lit since I didnt expect to have any this year. I did just make a conection today to possibly borrow one, but I like the idea of renting one it out should I buy it. Thanks


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

4 hives? Sure, good luck with that. Number of hives have a tendency to grow beyond what we expected. I have a Maxant 3100P extractor in anticipation of only having 5 hives max. If you are successful at beekeeping, they will make lots more bees that you just can't find a way to let go of. Swarms, nucs, etc. Oh My! 10 hives----12 hives---- oh no!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

K9bees said:


> Ho all thanks for the info, I pulled my supers off at the end of sept. And have them stored in plastic containers. I was waiting to see what the heck to do next about getting the honey lit since I didnt expect to have any this year. I did just make a conection today to possibly borrow one, but I like the idea of renting one it out should I buy it. Thanks



Okay, that makes more sense. I hope you're keeping an eye on that stored honey, as wax moths and particularly SHB can be an issue with stored honey.

If you're serious about staying in beekeeping and plan on maxing out at less than 10 hives, then a hand crank radial would fit your needs pretty well. I started out with the Italian 9-frame and it is a solid machine. Maxant and Dadant are great machines too. Hard to go wrong with any of these. BetterBee is selling a European brand that looks good too, but little customer feedback so far. Good luck


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I would also recommend the Maxant 3100 3'6'9 frame. IMO Pay for the motorized version. We started with that machine when we only had 4 hives.
Now we have the 20 frame Maxant, worth every penny.

One years honey harvest will pay for the machine


----------



## K9bees (Apr 8, 2015)

Thought I should give an update to my honey. I was able to borrow a honey extractor two weeks ago and used it to extract honey from 8 of my frames that were all capped. The other 8 frames from the second super were all full but the honey was not capped so I decided to hold off on extracting it at this time. What I plan to do is wait until after I do my mite treatment then put that supper back on for the finishing touches. I am extreamly happy to say I was able to get 21 LBS of honey from the 8 Frames and it is the best honey I have ever tasted.


----------

